# Euro Headlight Switch



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 2010 A3 TDI, and I'm looking for a part number for the European headlight switch with the rear fog light option. I have the AUTO setting right now (Chrome tipped) with Front fog lights and dimmer switch currently. I've already coded the vehicle for rear fog lights, all I'm missing is the switch for it. My local Audi dealer couldn't help me find a part number :-/ 

Thanks!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

mine in chrome with ch/lh, auto and rear fog is: 8J1 941 531 A 5PR


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!!! I'll call the dealer tomorrow and order it eace:


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

this is what you are looking for, right?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really need that Coming Home button, I pulled mine out and it doesn't have the harness for it. I have the setting in the MFD to set that option. I ordered http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Lighting/Switches/ES449288/
But it's on major backorder right now... just having a hard time getting what I need. LoL


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> I don't really need that Coming Home button, I pulled mine out and it doesn't have the harness for it. I have the setting in the MFD to set that option. I ordered http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Lighting/Switches/ES449288/
> But it's on major backorder right now... just having a hard time getting what I need. LoL


Heard a rumor that Miramar Audi is cheaper than ECS but no personal experience. call em, give em the part number and see


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys, ordered the wrong part number... LOL! I ordered the "G" instead of the "A"... ugh! So I gotta return it. I snapped some pictures of what's happening. Below is a link to the photos I snapped of the light switches. My current switch has a additional yellow plug in it, well the new one doesn't have a connection for that plug so it doesn't work at all. All the lights stay on and there is no control, VAGCOM shows a bunch of errors with the light switch.
My question, does the "A" part number have the spot for the additional yellow connection, I'm assuming its some type of trigger wire.

Thanks!
https://picasaweb.google.com/brandonee/CarStuff?authkey=Gv1sRgCPXjlbGh9YLOMw&feat=directlink


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

My switch looks likes your new one.

Send me a PM with your email, I can send you a PDF with the whole list of part numbers for the switch.

Also, what year is your car? Post your old switch part number. I could try to look in elsawin for the wiring diagram and find out what that connector is for... there is only two cables in it, right?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good question, I was looking at the wrong sticker when I took the picture. It's a 2010 A3, with Rain/Light Sensor. The connector only has a single wire in it. I'll send you a PM, and I'll pop the switch out to get my current part number. Thanks!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone have a 09+ A3 with rear fogs, xenon, and auto setting? I have an extra trigger wire on mine. Need to match up a good part number to order the switch I need. Here are some pictures:
The extra wire:








The back of my existing switch:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

genuinevwaudiparts.com

has the switch for $126


----------



## MJRogers (Jun 4, 2014)

*Did you figure this out?*

Did you figure this out? I have a switch with the extra wires too. I'm trying to find the right part number for a car without auto lights and Bi-Xenon.

My current switch is: 8P0 919 093


Thanks
Michael


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Light switches have 2 part numbers on them--the one you gave is the one on the illumination adjustment. The actual part number is on the knob part of the switch. Also what year is your car? It would also help if you could upload a picture of the front and back of your switch to somewhere like flickr.com.


----------



## MJRogers (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. I realized that was the wrong part number after I posted it and took it apart and took some photos.

2010 TDI Premium Plus










Thanks
Michael


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm afraid I can't be of much help--I have a 2012 Premium Plus so my switch has the AUTO function. Hopefully someone who has access to the various switch configurations can find the right switch for you,


----------



## MJRogers (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help.

After a ton of google image searching i think i may have found the correct one. I'm still not sure it has the correct wires on the back though. I' haven't been able to find a picture of that.

8P1 941 531 AR 5PR

The next problem is where to buy it. Does anyone have a source to order European parts? Can you order them from an Audi dealer?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Dealer parts departments usually can't order parts that aren't installed on U.S. models.

I found a picture of the back of the switch and it looks like it lacks the trigger wire connector for the headlight LEDs:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I did some more searching and I think I've found the right switch: 8P1941531BQ

Front:










Back:











You can google the part number with and without the spaces in it--there seem to be several sites selling it from wrecked A3s. Most aren't in English but Google translate might help you find one.


----------



## MJRogers (Jun 4, 2014)

That's awesome thanks! I'll see if I can find one tonight. I think I've spent about 6 hours searching trying to find the right one. I would find one but couldn't find a picture of the back to see if it was correct.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

PM "roadglide" user name on here. He's got the exact headlight switch your looking for to enable the rear fog option installed on his 2013 A3 TDI, he purchased it from someone in Europe. One pull of the switch will engage the front fogs and two pulls (clicks) will engage the rear fog. He has it on his car I've witnessed it in person, I've been meaning to get one too but have too many things I'm working on right now.

If anyone finds out where to get on I'd be interested in getting one too, maybe we can get discounted shipping or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Part number for Euro headlight switch*

Here is the correct part number for the Euro headlight switch with front and rear fogs. This is off the A1 I believe. 8X1941531AD5PR

To make the rear fogs work correctly you have to code in VCDS. That changes the blinkers from the brake lights to the Euro blinker position. This then enable the rear fogs to function.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

That's the right switch replacement for a switch with an "AUTO" position--that's the one I have.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

This part number works on my 2013 A3, which has the auto positon. I have the xenon headlights.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I found the actual A3 part number for AUTO, front fog, rear fog, and LED DRL. it's 8P1941531EB.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

mike3141 said:


> I found the actual A3 part number for AUTO, front fog, rear fog, and LED DRL. it's 8P1941531EB.


Thank you for this. I have been trying to sort out all of the different options, and this link does the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

toastedzen said:


> Thank you for this. I have been trying to sort out all of the different options, and this link does the trick. :thumbup:


toastedzen, which link ?


BTW, guys thanks for all the hard work digging out all of the valuable info.

I have a 2006 with just sport package and halogens, my DRLs (front fogs and tail lights) are on all the time (probably configured that way only in Canada - but I like it that way) and this switch:












More photos of my switch here:



Is there anybody with 2006-08 who updated their headlight switch for the LED tail lights with the rear fog ? If so, I'd like to hear from you (which switch, where you bought it and VAG-COM code changes required).

Thanks,


----------

